# Mitsubishi Evo9 FQ340 Enhancement Detail presented in Zaino Z2



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

This is quite a brief write up today - please accept my apologies as my camera-lady wasn't taking as many pictures as I'd hoped!

Also, please excuse the state of our new unit in its current form - we are having waiting room, office, toilet etc constructed very shortly, and a LOAD of lighting is going in too (I'm bring Tesco to my unit! ) and Scissor Ramps, Infra Red Heating and a lot more! We are also baying areas off in readiness for our wrapping services along with a dedicated area for the existing window tinting service.

This Evo9 has recently been purchased by an existing customer, to add to his impressive fleet! He was keen to getting it looking its best, and also protected properly for the Winter ahead.

A few befores:


DSC03681 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03682 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03683 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03684 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03686 by RussZS, on Flickr

We began with the wheels, the process was:

- Pre-rinsed to remove any loose dirt and brake dust
- Smart Wheels and various brushes used to safely cleanse the wheels
- G101 and various brushes used on the arches
- IronX used to safely remove any pitted brake dust present on the wheels:


DSC03689 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03690 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03691 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03693 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03694 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the Evo was foamed with ValetPro's excellent Advanced Neutral Snow Foam, which has superb cleaning power and seems a lot more 'LSP friendly' than some other foams we have tried. The cling time is impressive too:


DSC03697 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03700 by RussZS, on Flickr

This along with Britemax's GrimeOut was then used to clean the tighter areas around the car:


DSC03701 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03702 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03704 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next, the car was pressure rinsed then safely hand washed with the excellent CarPro Mitt and Zaino's ever impressive Z7 Shampoo and Bucket System:


DSC03714 by RussZS, on Flickr

Great suds as always:


DSC03715 by RussZS, on Flickr

Now at this point my camera-lady became focussed on the job in hand rather than pics, so we don't have any of the IronX and Oblitarate action, but here's the clay bar after the final part of the decon process:


DSC03753 by RussZS, on Flickr

As with most Evo's, the paint readings on this one were very low in areas. I proceeded with caution and settled on Megs 205 on a Yellow 3M Polishing Pad via Festool's brilliant Rotex 125 DA/Sander. The Rotex 90 was used in tighter spaces.

I wasn't attempting complete correction here, but the aim to restore gloss levels and remove most of the swirling was achieved.

Some correction shots:


DSC03719 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03721 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03732 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC03738 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03740 by RussZS, on Flickr

My new best friend:


DSC03743 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before:


DSC03746 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC03749 by RussZS, on Flickr

Finish Kare 1000P was used on the wheels:


DSC03747 by RussZS, on Flickr

Z2 was used on the lightly heated panels. Until I have my wall mounted heating in, a heat gun was used on the roof and bonnet:


DSC03752 by RussZS, on Flickr

We finished with a Z8 wipedown:


DSC03759 by RussZS, on Flickr

Finally, after a solid 14 or so man hours, we have:


DSC03761 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03762 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03767 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03769 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03770 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03773 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03775 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03785 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03786 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03788 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03790 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03792 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03796 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03801 by RussZS, on Flickr

We also quoted this stunning 1 day old Astra VXR today which is coming in for a CQuartz Finest New Car Protection Detail during the next couple of weeks. It's a stunning car in the flesh - a real step up in quality from Vauxhall!


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr

We also have a number of great cars booked in for our Window Tints, which I'll do a step by step on in a future thread

Thanks for reading.

Russ.


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

Looks awesome mate! I'd love an Evo!


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

That's looks very very nice indeed, I love the reflection you guys get.

Also worth adding the ladie in the pictures is very pretty too :-D


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work Russ.


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

If only my mrs loved cleaning cars  

The vaux looks amazing!!! 
FQ looks mega also


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Another awesome detail Russ. Great to see the world's best detailer back in action (you know what I mean)


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Great Job, looks amazing!
Beautiful car


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Great job Russ on a not so rewarding color (detailing-wise)!
Cheers for the camera-lady too...


----------



## alesoft73 (Aug 27, 2012)

Superlative Job... Nice Car!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Very very nice folks good job!!


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks great!:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there Russ :thumb:


----------



## pugs9000 (Feb 7, 2010)

Top job again, getting boring saying this but really is. Car no.4 you guys have had off me, and considering i don't let anybody else drive mine that says something too! 
This is a good time to bring back this thread, reminding me of why i keep this awful car (best worst car i've ever owned), currently waiting for a full respray.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=257208


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

good work


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

OGGYsri said:


> Looks awesome mate! I'd love an Evo!


Thanks mate - looking forward to our tuition day!



Jdm boy said:


> That's looks very very nice indeed, I love the reflection you guys get.
> 
> Also worth adding the ladie in the pictures is very pretty too :-D


Thank you 



Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic work Russ.


Cheers buddy!



ottostein said:


> If only my mrs loved cleaning cars
> 
> The vaux looks amazing!!!
> FQ looks mega also


Haha  Thanks...



David Proctor said:


> Another awesome detail Russ. Great to see the world's best detailer back in action (you know what I mean)


Indeed she is David  Thank you as always and great to meet you on Sat.



colarado red said:


> Stunning work.


Thank you 



TopSport+ said:


> Great Job, looks amazing!
> Beautiful car


Thanks 



skorpios said:


> Great job Russ on a not so rewarding color (detailing-wise)!
> Cheers for the camera-lady too...


Silver always worries me a bit as it's never as an impressive a turn around as something like black, but this looked a lot sharper and I was very happy with the outcome.



alesoft73 said:


> Superlative Job... Nice Car!


Very kind, thank you!



AaronGTi said:


> Very very nice folks good job!!


Thanks as always buddy!



dazzlecar said:


> Looks great!:thumb:


Cheers :thumb:



DMH-01 said:


> Great work there Russ :thumb:


Thank you 



pugs9000 said:


> Top job again, getting boring saying this but really is. Car no.4 you guys have had off me, and considering i don't let anybody else drive mine that says something too!
> This is a good time to bring back this thread, reminding me of why i keep this awful car (best worst car i've ever owned), currently waiting for a full respray.
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=257208


Simon, as always an absolute pleasure and honour as I know how much you love your cars. That V6 will be the best example in the UK once it's all done. I can't wait to see it again!

Thanks,
Russ.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely work as always Russ


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

I was watching these pics roll up yesterday on FB, glad to see a full thread on these. Again stunning work Russ, Love the E9 (fancy doing my E4?)

And the VXR looks Awesome!


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Cracking work as always Russ :thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Look spot on my man. you are certainly going up in the world of deatiling and I am mega jealous of the heater around this time of year.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning..


----------



## neil4cc (Oct 23, 2012)

Good work Russ

Neil


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice work russ


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2010)

Lovely Russ


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

quality work on a awesome car


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

Top work Russ, Did you get chance to drive the Evo at all?Want one now? 
Look forward to seeing the unit all complete.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

has to be my favourite car. stunning end result


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Stunning job and finish mate :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all. Your kind words are much appreciated. 

Russ.


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Great work Russ and co.!!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Great work as usual Russ, unit is coming along nicely too by the looks of it!


----------



## leachy (Sep 20, 2011)

Is that the new unit Russ? It's huge! Millie looking good as always - lucky man!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Brilliant results and gorgeous car!

Love that colour of evo


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Brilliant as always Russ

Keep them coming, a pleasure to view


----------



## Dark_knight (Nov 28, 2011)

Awesome work guys, my evo is the same colour and in need of that work


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Dark_knight said:


> Awesome work guys, my evo is the same colour and in need of that work


Hint hint  haha

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Dark_knight said:


> Awesome work guys, my evo is the same colour and in need of that work


I got a lot of Evo love so would love to do another


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Looks amazing as always!

I must say so does the unit, very nice...

Good job to the both of you!

Chris.


----------



## Dark_knight (Nov 28, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I got a lot of Evo love so would love to do another


Hmmm sounds good


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Stunning, great gloss :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all 

Russ.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Cracking work Russ , looking forward to the VXR write up


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Super finish on silver. That zaino shampoo looks great?!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Lovely as always squire


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

Great result Russ, bit disapointed though, and i think i speak for a lot of people here, not a single shot of Millys nickers this time...lol 

Keep up the great work mate... see you in December...


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh the things I would do for one of these, needs to be red though!

Awesome work as always Russ.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks great, would love an Evo. I've also managed to thank some random post on page one with my thumb!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

nice work looks great


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Lovely Russ. The VXR is meant to be a hell of a good step up performance wise as well from the old un.


----------



## alantfh90 (Oct 2, 2012)

great work as always


----------



## wajwaj (Jul 11, 2012)

CLEVO - clean evo


----------



## Malakkastraat (May 6, 2011)

Fantastic detail


----------



## TarkMalbot (Apr 7, 2009)

Super job there. Car looks great!


----------



## Silky-cookie (Nov 19, 2012)

Superb job well done

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Joel. (Jun 22, 2011)

I want one  
Great work


----------



## rbj*rbj (Aug 21, 2008)

Amazing cars
My dad had one for 4000 miles before he destroyed the clutch driving it like it was stolen everywhere! a real machine!

Out of interest do you remove door cards and glass for your window tints on moving windows or is it done in-situ?


----------



## TroyScherer (Apr 24, 2012)

Stellar work !!!


----------



## BertST (Jan 24, 2012)

Looks amazing !


----------



## spye435 (Aug 2, 2012)

Really good finish.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you all, kind words appreciated 

Russ.


----------

